# Sony sxrd tv mod



## Brandon428 (Mar 21, 2007)

My optical block died a few months ago and since then I've replaced it with a KDL55HX800 which I'm selling to get a Mitsubishi 73" DLP. Anyway now I just have a dead tv laying around. I thought about getting the block refurbished but I had a crazy idea. Could I put a front projector in it? Does anyone know if this would work?


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

Brandon428 said:


> My optical block died a few months ago and since then I've replaced it with a KDL55HX800 which I'm selling to get a Mitsubishi 73" DLP. Anyway now I just have a dead tv laying around. I thought about getting the block refurbished but I had a crazy idea. Could I put a front projector in it? Does anyone know if this would work?


Sony has been repairing those sets, free of charge. My sister in law just had the color block(and new lamp) on her 4/5 year old set replaced, in home service call completely N/C. Lots of info on the net, Google it.


----------



## Brandon428 (Mar 21, 2007)

davring said:


> Sony has been repairing those sets, free of charge. My sister in law just had the color block(and new lamp) on her 4/5 year old set replaced, in home service call completely N/C. Lots of info on the net, Google it.


I got the replacement from Sony.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Brandon428 said:


> My optical block died a few months ago and since then I've replaced it with a KDL55HX800 which I'm selling to get a *Mitsubishi 73" DLP*.


Let us know how you like it. The 4-year extended warranty on my XBR2 runs out next month and I expect it to fail shortly afterward. :eek2: I have an old Samsung DLP and I don't see the rainbow effect, so DLP is good for me.

How much did the make you pay for the KDL55?


----------



## Brandon428 (Mar 21, 2007)

Inevitably all SXRD optical blocks will fail due to UV exposure. Its really sad that such a great technology had such a fatal flaw. I'm looking into getting a 73" but I might get the 83" I'm not to sure yet,but I'll definitely post a review. As for the KDL55HX800 its an amazing tv just to small. I paid $400 for it.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Brandon428 said:


> Inevitably all SXRD optical blocks will fail due to UV exposure. Its really sad that such a great technology had such a fatal flaw. I'm looking into getting a 73" but I might get the 83" I'm not to sure yet,but I'll definitely post a review. As for the KDL55HX800 its an amazing tv just to small. I paid $400 for it.


Go bigger, 83", if your room & seating distance permits it.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Brandon428 said:


> I'm looking into getting a 73" but I might get the 83" I'm not to sure yet,but I'll definitely post a review. As for the KDL55HX800 its an amazing tv just to small. I paid $400 for it.


Yeah, the 55" would be too small to replace the 70", but I have an older 2nd gen 720p plasma that is in need of replacing. The 55" would work just fine there.



sigma1914 said:


> Go bigger, 83", if your room & seating distance permits it.


My room could handle the 90", but not sure my wife would let me get a way with that.  If I do have to replace mine, definitely the 80"+.


----------

